# certainteed j-pocket pvc trim around window waterproof



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's no different then if they had of used J molding.
Any water that did find a way in will just run down the foam and or house wrap and leak out the bottom of the siding and never touch the wood behind it.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

----Welcome to the forums!----------------

I don't do vinyl, but know exterior miters are always bad; http://www.oldhouseguy.com/window-designs/

Gary


----------



## alt2mn (Dec 26, 2016)

I am just not buying this...My contractor assured me that the flexible flashing underneath the pvc trim will protect the water from getting to the wood. The miter cut is just a look. I called Certainteed for j pocket trim, they said the contractor did as expected and the water is just go down the foam out of the house (how about mold? algae if not dry out or even expansion of water becoming ice?) Certainteed also is the viny siding we used, it does not have holes at the bottom of the siding, so water will have to travel to the very end down to foundation.:surprise: Everything that seems to go against what I know about vinyl siding/flashing/exterior trimming. I am sure I won't be able to find the contractor if I ever had problem. but maybe they are right, it won't be a problem.


----------

